# How to know what applications are using up all the bandwidth?



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

Is there a program that gives a list of what application are using up my bandwidth(and to kill those applications too)?
Please I don't want a complicated program.


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello,

Have you seen the "Resource View" in the "Vista Performance Monitor"?
By expanding the elements, you can identify which processes are using which resources. CPU, disk, network, and memory usage etc.

That is new to Vista, there was only Task Manager before, so you might not have seen it.

Riv


----------



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

Rivendale said:


> Hello,
> 
> Have you seen the "Resource View" in the "Vista Performance Monitor"?
> By expanding the elements, you can identify which processes are using which resources. CPU, disk, network, and memory usage etc.
> ...


Ok did that. And it worked! The main processes using up bandwidth were called 'svchost.exe'. Is this a virus? Cause when I shut them down all download and upload stopped immediately.


----------



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

And forgot to mention, when I end this abusive process svchost.exe, ALL download and upload stops, meaning I cannot use the internet anymore(svchost is running while I'm typing this message).


----------



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

update


----------



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

save the whales


----------



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

update


----------



## resiguy15 (Apr 26, 2009)

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/what-is-svchostexe-and-why-is-it-running/

Stop bumping and google.


----------



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

I think you misunderstood the problem. svchost.exe is using up all my bandwidth, but if I close it then the internet connection completely stops with it.


----------



## resiguy15 (Apr 26, 2009)

Well from what I could understand from the page that I linked, there are multiple things running within that svchost. If you go into command prompt and type "tasklist /SVC" you can see what that particular svchost is running. 

Maybe you disabled the svchost that was controlling DCHP?

What i'm getting at is it isn't something that you should kill in task manager. It is required.


----------



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

What am I to do then? Can't kill it, can't use the internet with it.


----------



## resiguy15 (Apr 26, 2009)

You don't need it kill it. It isn't bad.

You are saying that when you kill it in taskmanager you lose your internet access. Simple thing is DON'T KILL IT

You have no reason to kill it. It is supposed to be there.


----------



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

resiguy15 said:


> You don't need it kill it. It isn't bad.
> 
> You are saying that when you kill it in taskmanager you lose your internet access. Simple thing is DON'T KILL IT
> 
> You have no reason to kill it. It is supposed to be there.


Well I love that answer! "Ok so it's eating away your limited monthly bandwidth and taking most of your dl/up speeds, big deal! Get over it!"


----------



## resiguy15 (Apr 26, 2009)

Well before this post I knew nothing about this. But I have been looking around and trying to learn about it for your sake and the main thing I have understood from SVChost is what it says really. It is an .exe that is required to run the many required services of windows which are .dll files.

As to why your's are using up bandwidth I can not say. By looking at my own I can see they are using an extremely small amount to even be concerned about. Your own may be different.

Just wait for someone with more know-how to come along. I just hope you are not getting mixed up with memory usage


----------



## rgsalinger (May 18, 2009)

Are you having a problem with slow internet speeds? If so, start by telling us what you are expecting to get and then run speedtest.net and see what you're actually getting. 

In the past I've seen people using typically file sharing applications and forgetting to close them down after they are finished. This leaves the connection open and can eat up bandwidth. 

But let's start by working out what your isp says your speed is versus what speedtest says.


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello,

As indicated you can determine what processes that instance of the service host is running.

Sometimes it's processes (such as windows update just for example) will cause background traffic that can make your internet browsing experience _seem _slow.

Have you been able to associate the network trafic with a particular process serviced by that instance of SVCHOST?

There are viruses that will impersonate SVCHOST and make network activity that is not displayed, but they are rare.

Riv


----------



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

Rivendale said:


> Hello,
> 
> As indicated you can determine what processes that instance of the service host is running.
> 
> ...


Haven't been able to associate it with any processes. I just go into the Resource Monitor and end process "svchost.exe (netsvcs)", then dl/up stops, then it comes back again after a minute, then I end it again, and after 3 or 4 times of ending it, it gives up and goes away(until I reconnect). I think I was doing something wrong before, but now by ending the process "svchost.exe (netsvcs)" directly from Resource Monitor, internet is still intact and dl/up abuse stops.:grin:
And I don't know how to stop it from coming back every time I connect to the internet.


----------



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

I've looked around at the other forums, and noticed that some who had the same problem said that it was associated with BITS(Background Intelligent Transfer Service). Is there a way to disable this service permanently?


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello OBM-man, welcome to a new year. 

Yes! BITS is a part of windows update, which it is possible to disable. 


I think if you right click on the process and select "go to services" it will show you the services that are running, or at least a process ID to cross reference to it.


Also might be an idea to go to the windows update and check to see if it's trying to download something important.

Riv


----------



## rgsalinger (May 18, 2009)

I've seen this happen when the computer is way behind in updates and you have virus protection, windows updates, etc trying to download information, particularly if the computer is a bit short on resources (memory, cpu, etc) in the first place. However, I'd start by determining how much bandwidth you're SUPPOSED to have. It would also be helpful if you posted what kind of computer and internet connection you have. Cable modems, for example, share bandwidth and if inadequately provisioned by the ISP can give you exactly the symptoms you are seeing.


----------



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

Rivendale said:


> Hello OBM-man, welcome to a new year.
> 
> Yes! BITS is a part of windows update, which it is possible to disable.
> 
> ...


Sorry but BITS was not the problem it seems(I disabled it and made sure).

I have windows updates disabled btw, cause they detect illegal versions of windows:wink: and mess up your computer, so it's definitely not windows update.

I think I should have gone with my first choice before all this, only one that ever works whenever there's a problem, total format.


----------



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

update


----------



## rgsalinger (May 18, 2009)

I'd want to know what speed I was actually getting from speedtest. Try booting safe with networking and see if you're problem goes away. Incidentally what exactly is your problem - slow internet or ?????


----------



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

rgsalinger said:


> I'd want to know what speed I was actually getting from speedtest. Try booting safe with networking and see if you're problem goes away.


Ok did that. It's still the same result with the speedtest.


rgsalinger said:


> Incidentally what exactly is your problem - slow internet or ?????


 You know what I can't even remember what the original problem was anymore. Now I'm getting everything, from the connection randomly crashing, both download and upload speeds jumping up and down from half speed to 0 speed instead of at least being constant, online game ping still fluctuating insanely(had posted another question about this problem at the same time as this one), and those services that chew up bandwidth still come for a visit every few hours or a few hours everyday.
All these complications sometimes entirely disappear for an hour, but then they come back. Ok this probably my last post, I'm going to format. bye bye:wave:


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

it's funny, i just said something like that on another post

if at first you don't succeed, make the problem bigger!

it's actually a legitimate approach to this kind of technological mess!

once you can format and rebuild, there are no problems you can't solve


----------

